# Suche Strategiespiel like Anno/Siedler...



## Tohrschten (28. Juni 2013)

Ich suche ein Strategiespiel wie Anno oder Siedler.
Dabei ist es mir wichtig das das ganze nicht langweilig wird, auch über längere Zeit nicht. Bei Siedler 6 haben die KI keine Chance gegen mich und das ist mega laaannngggwweiiilllliiiiggg 
Am besten wäre auch ein Onlinemodus.

Das Spiel sollte eine gute Grafik haben (Grafikhure ftw  ). Ich weiß nicht ob es das gibt, aber wenn ja soll es in Richtung Crysis 3 gehen. 

Das ganze sollte eine gewissen Detailtreue haben, wie in Siedler wenn man rein zoomt und man die Menschen arbeiten sieht.

Man soll die Geschwindigkeit ändern können.

Nichts in Richtung Mass Effect.

Und bitte kein Sims!!! MAn sollte am besten Krieg führen können und da die Strategien von den verschiedenen Truppen etc. steuern können und sich sein LAnd erobern/verteidigen können.

Ich hoffe es gibt Spiele in Richtung meiner Anforderungen 

Ich habe kein Problem wenn man sich irgendwo anmelden muss oder wenn man das Spiel nur runterladen kann.


----------



## Blizzard0815 (30. Juni 2013)

Age of Empires 1 - 3


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

Vll Tropico 4, ein Total War oder Civ 5?


----------



## mds51 (1. Juli 2013)

Command & Conquer?
American Conquest (älter)
Tropico-Reihe
Age of Empires-Reihe
Civ V
Total War-Reihe

Wobei das alles eher auf Strategie, als auf Aufbau(Anno, Siedler) ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Tohrschten (2. Juli 2013)

Habe mir mal erstmal Civ 5 gekauft.

Welches C&C würdet ihr empfehlen, gibt so viele?


----------



## mds51 (6. Juli 2013)

Ich persönlich finde Tiberium Wars somt Addon Kanes Rachen noch am besten. 

Ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Kirschtier (6. Juli 2013)

Also genau in dem Style ist noch Cultures  - das kommt der Sache am nächsten.

Sonst im Annostyle , zumindest auf See = PortRoyale 1 2 und Pirates! und das bald erscheinende Rise of Venice


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn hier schon Cultures genannt wird, dann kann man auch "Die Völker" erwähnen.


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

Die Völker !!


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Stronghold?


----------



## Kununa (9. Juli 2013)

Ich würde dir auch Stronghold Crusader empfehlen. Es hat zwar keine gute Grafik, ist aber ein geniales Spiel und die Bots sind auch gut.


----------



## jayzee1980 (18. Juli 2013)

Total Annihilation (Nachfolger Supreme Commander)


----------



## silent-hunter000 (23. Juli 2013)

Rate auch zu rome total war oder irgend ein anderes aus der serie.
Die grafik ist nicht ganz soo toll und der aufbaupart schwächelt tw. auch ein wenig aber sonst ist es hammmer!

Sonst vlt. noch since of a solar empire (mgw rebellion).

Oder xcom


----------



## ImNEW (23. Juli 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Rate auch zu rome total war oder irgend ein anderes aus der serie.
> Die grafik ist nicht ganz soo toll und der aufbaupart schwächelt tw. auch ein wenig aber sonst ist es hammmer!
> 
> Sonst vlt. noch since of a solar empire (mgw rebellion).
> ...



Ersten heißt es Sins und zweitens: Was hat SOASE mit Aufbaustrategie zu tun? O.o


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. August 2013)

Tw schon n bischen was.
(man baut das zeug um die planeten.)

Aber das spiel zu dem ich dir wirklich raten würde ist empire earth 1 
(ist mir vorher nicht eingefallen)
Hab mal fast ein ges. Jahr nur dieses eine spiel gespielt!
Zu den Nachfolgern kann ich wegen zu starker vereinfachung nicht raten!


----------



## Psychopath (22. August 2013)

Stronghold kann ich wie meine vorredner auch nur empfehlen...


----------



## Aytirian (23. August 2013)

Haha Cultures und die Völker, was geile Klassiker, aber denke nicht das die eine Grafikhure befriedigen. Ich würd auch mal Command ans Conquer und Age of Empires in den Raum werfen.


----------

